# Under gunnel carpet removal



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice upgrade thanks for sharing what worked for you.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Clean work and nice upgrade


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Where can I learn more about "blacktip foam"? Thanks in advance, my old skiff still has the original carpeting under gunnels and one of these days....


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

^
Amazon sells it; fwiw, the reviews are all over the place, but mostly positive.

https://www.amazon.com/BlackTip-Jetsports-traction-Sea-Doo-Footwell/dp/B00844MVGU?th=1


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info - it was already talked about here a few months ago under a generic name I believe. It’s exactly what I’ll be using myself after everything else is done.


----------



## Breeze (Aug 7, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Where can I learn more about "blacktip foam"? Thanks in advance, my old skiff still has the original carpeting under gunnels and one of these days....


Yes I did buy it on Amazon. But I have a confession. When I installed the rod holders on the following day I raised them about a 3/4 inch to give the reels a little extra room. And pre drilled the hole right through the fuel line!!! Well at least I had something to do today. Replaced 14 foot of fuel line and all is well.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

To quote @lemaymiami ? "Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Yep, guaranteed... Yesterday I spent a couple of hours up under my trailer doing some roller support bracket adjusting and bolt replacing (all roller trailer -very old fashioned...). That same job would have taken less than half the time if a nearby ramp was open and I could have off-loaded my skiff first..
Aren’t boats fun?


----------

